# Schengen Visa Application



## genesisperez15 (Dec 9, 2014)

My boyfriend from Europe(Germany) Inviting me to visit him in his country. I prepared all of the documents to be need in apply for* schengen *visa. Now, I don't have Bank statement, Rootedness in the Philippines and ITR. He just sending me Invitation letter and his financial documents. Guys, any pieces of advice for you will be a great help for me


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

What you can try is getting your boyfriend to submit a letter explaining he will support you financially when visiting and also provide his bank statements. I did this for my partner before and his application was successful. Good luck!


----------

